# Heads and Cam ordered!



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

yes fellas, I ordered a set of heads and cams for my Goat!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Good job.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

06GTO said:


> yes fellas, I ordered a set of heads and cams for my Goat!


what will you be putting down and what other mods you have?


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Good job.


Thanks.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> what will you be putting down and what other mods you have?


I don't know yet, and I hate to speculate about figures, after tuning I will post the dyno results( still 3 weeks for parts to be deliver)
My current mods are in my sig pic!
Thank You for your interest


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

And you ordered.......?????????


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

I ordered Kooks 1 7/8's headers with catted midpipes, Trickflow 225 heads, and a 232 Comp Cam.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Sweet! Good start on making that 500rwhp. Thats a tuff # to make. Im guessing you'll get 450+ pretty easily. Good luck! :cheers


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Route 66 said:


> Sweet! Good start on making that 500rwhp. Thats a tuff # to make. Im guessing you'll get 450+ pretty easily. Good luck! :cheers


I agree with you, I think 450 is doable, dyno will tell!
Then will be a matter to see how to reach the target, without underdrive pulley, or a monster cam.
Its a daily driver, so I don't like to kill the driveability.
Time will tell, but it will fun no doubt!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Route 66 said:


> Sweet! Good start on making that 500rwhp. Thats a tuff # to make. Im guessing you'll get 450+ pretty easily. Good luck! :cheers


not when you have a whippled cobra its as easy as 123 listen the gto is sorta cool atleast the 05's and up are....... but if you wanna run with the big dawgs buy a 2003 cobra like me:cool


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Hey!?!*

Who let the Stang guy in? Where is 04Stangkiller when you need him? :lol:


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

03bloodredsnake said:


> ....... but if you wanna run with the big dawgs buy a 2003 cobra like me


Honestly, you will never run with the big dogs... how about you try breaking the land speed record thenmaybe you won't be talking out of your ass


----------

